# Waiting for new investment opportunities...



## Klogg (14 August 2012)

Hi all,

Having only done this for less than a year, I was wondering - is it often that it takes weeks or months for a good investment opportunity to show itself?

At the moment, I'm finding a few relatively good investments, but nothing that really stands out to me... (e.g. DTL @ low-mid 90s, TGA @ 1.40ish, etc.)

Currently I use CommSec searches to check for companies with all sorts of criteria to have an initial set of companies, then narrow them down from there... but I think I'm limiting myself too much by doing this (although I don't know how else to start searching!)

I know it's very subjective, but are there times when you just can't find anything worthwhile? 
Or is it just the way I'm searching for opportunities?

Note: This is purely on a value-investing approach.


----------



## prawn_86 (14 August 2012)

Klogg said:


> but are there times when you just can't find anything worthwhile?




All the time. In fact i personally have barely invested in the last year due to not liking the macro-economic picture.

I have started to look at a few co's recently, but the prices are not at my buy price so i am happy sitting it out


----------



## craft (14 August 2012)

Klogg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Having only done this for less than a year, I was wondering - is it often that it takes weeks or months for a good investment opportunity to show itself?
> 
> ...




If DTL was sub $0.90 and TGA was sub $1.40 now – would you still feel the same about them?

If your answer to this question is truthfully yes then there are plenty of good opportunities at the moment. If the answer is no then you probably won’t see too many opportunities until after the market has risen.


----------



## Klogg (14 August 2012)

craft said:


> If DTL was sub $0.90 and TGA was sub $1.40 now – would you still feel the same about them?
> 
> If your answer to this question is truthfully yes then there are plenty of good opportunities at the moment. If the answer is no then you probably won’t see too many opportunities until after the market has risen.




I bought DTL and 0.93 and TGA @ 1.50ish, so I my answer would be yes. I still actually think TGA is cheap in the low 1.60s, but given my holding there is quite large, I'm looking for other opportunities.

Right now I'm thinking FLT, was looking @ FAN at the 2.30 mark, but they don't seem to be real standouts like my previous purchases were (in my head that is). Both have a P/E of b/w 11 and 12.

I think it's because most of my trades were done on a single digit P/E, which isn't appropriate for all companies...

Some food for thought I guess. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Klogg (14 August 2012)

Sorry - I should also add that I'm not just focussing on the P/E as the sole reason for my decisions (as my previous post suggested), but I find it to be a good starting point most of the time...


----------



## So_Cynical (14 August 2012)

There are Pretty much always opportunities, its just that people find all sorts of reasons either not to see them or reasons not to take them...i find the main reason for me missing trading/investing opportunities is due to not having enough money.

Sometimes that's due to me being impatient and jumping in to early but mostly its due to just not having enough money...even with the little rally we have had i reckon there's still 4 or 5 stand out opportunities at the moment.


----------



## Crows (27 August 2012)

I've been trying to find 3D Printing companies to look into.. Yet none seem to be in Australia, well none I'd even think to look at. The good ones are over in the US, unfortunately. Hopefully something good will pop up over time.. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## waimate01 (28 August 2012)

Crows said:


> I've been trying to find 3D Printing companies to look into.. Yet none seem to be in Australia, well none I'd even think to look at. The good ones are over in the US, unfortunately. Hopefully something good will pop up over time.. Time will tell I guess.




You can buy shares in SSYS or DDD easily enough with Etrade - just send off the global trading form, and you're enabled.

I agree that 3D printing (additive manufacturing) is likely to be a game-changer for the next couple of decades. I think back to the 80-column dot-matrix impact printers of my youth (Epson FX80). The 3D printers of today are the FX80s, and doubtless three decades from now will be as sophisticated as today's colour inkjet or colour laser printers over an FX80. Multi-material, multi-colour. Print yourself a champagne glass or a superball.

It has a rare air of inevitability about it. 

The big question is whether today's main players will be the ones who go forward, or just a minor footnote on the road to destiny. 

Additive manufacturing needs to undergo at least a couple of technical breakthroughs, pricing breakthroughs, cultural breakthroughs, supplyline breakthroughs. It'd be a neat trick for SSYS or DDD to be able to stay on the crest of the wave for all that.

An additive manufacturing ETF would be a handy thing.


----------



## springhill (28 August 2012)

Hi klogg. Why wait when you can seek and find while others are waiting?
Each to their own and value investing means something slightly different to each person, but even in a difficult market I found (what I consider to be) at least a dozen stocks which offer mitigated risk, high potential growth. All in the speculative end of the market.
This took a month of committed research every night after work. Some nights I found 3 but went nights on end finding none.
Results are in my Micro Cap thread.

There will always be rising stocks in a falling market. The question is can your criteria sufficiently filter them out?
The market is what you make of it.


----------

